# What was this one of two known made for???



## Flasks (Feb 21, 2020)

One of the most unusual items my wife and I ever found while privy digging was this early salt-glazed stoneware item pictured. It was found in my hometown of Pleasantville, Pa.  This town formed as a result of two potteries starting in 1840. After years of thinking this was just a whimsy and the only one of its type made by someone at the pottery, another one showed up at a local what-not store but it wasn't for sale. I found out later it had been found by a local lady digging in her garden. I've sent pictures to several early pottery experts but didn't even get a "maybe for" rather they had no idea. This has been sitting on my window ledge for over 40 years after finding it and I'm still scratching my head...what was the purpose of this?  This idea of it being a whimsy vanished due to the second one being found. I maybe 100% wrong but I think it may have been a fly and/or ant trap being kept near the food or the kitchen table. Perhaps a bit of honey or sugar water was wiped on the inside which hopefully would encourage those pesky flies or ants to go into the hole and get stuck. The item would easily be cleaned. If anybody has an idea I'd love to hear from you.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 21, 2020)

Looks like a pipe minus the stem. I don't know that they made any salt-glazed pipes. Its just an observational guess.


----------



## slugplate (Feb 22, 2020)

IDK what it is, but it looks like some kind of Native American artifact


----------



## Flasks (Feb 23, 2020)

slugplate said:


> IDK what it is, but it looks like some kind of Native American artifact


Highly improbable as it is salt glazed and high temperature fired typical of the local potteries located here from 1840 up through the 1870's.


----------



## seniorscuba1 (Feb 25, 2020)

HI I found this in Halifax Harbor about 20 years ago . we were bottle diving as a scene where they were dredging the bottom to put in a new pier . so one sunday morning when no one was working we went in to see what there was . when I went down I could where the dredge was taking huge bites of the bottom out and this crock pot was on the edge of one of the holes . had the dredge come down 6 ins from were it landed I wouldn't have this now


----------

